# Browning A5 Reblue?



## Whit (Nov 26, 2012)

My Dad just gave me a 1950s model A5 12ga.  I told him I wanted to use it, but what I really want to do is have it worked on and give it back to him.  It's in real bad shape, rust/pitting from sitting up for so long.  He regrets the condition, and I would love it if I could get it back to him looking nice.

I'm starting to look into reputable folks online that do this sort of work and I'm noticing the price tag on this endeavor creeping up.  I was expecting around $300, I'm estimating closer to $500 now (if I get the extra barrel, forearm and stock refinished, too).  But I would still need to send in the shotgun and have them look at it to get the quoted price (understandble, but not convenient right now).

Do you fellows know anyone in the Macon area that has a reputation of doing good work on rebluing?  I would like to talk to someone face to face, have them look at the gun, and tell me if it is even possible to make it look good, and if so, how much.

Thanks for your input.

Whit


----------



## aabradley82 (Nov 26, 2012)

For a Browning I would send it to Art's Gun Shop. The work I have seen of his is remarkable. It will look factory new.


----------



## Whit (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks.  Art's is one of the places I've looked at.  I will probably end up sending it off, but I surely prefer dealing with folks in person.  I guess there's not too many smaller local operations that are good at doing this type of work.  The more I read-up about it, the more I realize how specialized and time consuming it is.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 27, 2012)

There's a guy selling a few A5's on the Marketplace right now.  His username is ndube.

I recently bought a Sweet 16 from him and he was telling me about a company he uses in, I want to say, Missouri.  But he is an A5 collector and he sends anything he needs restoration on to them.

Send him an email and see what he says.  Might be $400-500 but also just might be worth it...


----------



## vray1 (Dec 2, 2012)

Whit I am in cartersville I can refinsh the stock and barrel if barrel is bad enough I can cera coat it and it would look real nice my e mail address is vicray1@att.net Thank You


----------

